# growths



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

My little pleco has white growths. one on each tip of fin and one half way down the top of him. What is this? and can it be treated?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Picture? Better description? "White growths" could be a number of things.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

I cant get pictures camera is not the best. they resemble i dunno...white heads as if some one had a zit. They are white bumps same exact spot on either fin.


----------



## rcomeau (Apr 23, 2006)

My fish also had "white heads as if some one had a zit." Mine had white bumps same exact spot on either side of the fish. However, they were not on the fin. They were on the lateral line on both sides of the fish. Does it look something like this?...








Some medications in your LFS will likely have an insert in the box that helps diagnose between fungus and bacterial infections (if it is one of those). At least it contains many descriptions that will help you notice more symptoms other than the obvious. For example, it helped me determine that my fish had a bacterial infection as determined by the flow chart that led me down this path...
-> Fish does NOT appear flashing, darting, rapid swimming, spots on body, white stringy material on fish
-> Fish appears sluggish, hiding, not eating, (or may have swollen body or red spots, red streaks, or bleeding on body area)
-> Bacterial


----------

